# Fan speeds



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Is there any way to re-program fan speeds on a 2012 Cruze? I feel like fan speeds 1 and 2 do nothing, 3 should be like 2, and 4 is ridiculous but the only way to really cool down my car.




jblackburn,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and speak to them about this. Please keep me posted. Also, feel free to contact me with any questions, comments or concerns you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Aye totally agree, seems like 1 is barely, 2 throws a little more air, 3 should be like what 1 should be to begin with, then you click to 4 and it's like a hurricane blasting you in the face. I don't use it much, but when i click it up to 4 i make sure it on the top or feet or i get sand blasted with dust.

Never seen such big difference on any of the other vehicles before.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah the fan speeds really need reprogrammed. 1 and 2 are useless, 3 is low and 4 is blasting and very inconvenient. Try talking to someone while on 4 , and of course youll be on 4 because the other settings are so low. Has to be my biggest complaint. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

I have also noticed this with mine. Does anybody know if they can, in fact, be reprogrammed? Stacy, any thoughts?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I brought up this very thing in my letter I wrote to Chevy/GM. I hope they have it figured out for the new Cruzes that will be soon hitting the lots but I seriously doubt it because I doubt they care! There were so many things, this being one of them, that really needed to be refined before the release of the Cruze here in the states. And why they didnt take the time to get something as simple as fan speeds right, baffles me!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

1 - Can't feel it
2 - Not enough.
3 - Still not enough.
4 - Way too much.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I suggest everybody write and/or email Chevy about this issue so that it can be changed for the better. We all don't like it but unless we say it to them and they know their Cruze customers are unhappy about it, then they're not going to go out of their way to fix it.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I like the fan speeds the way they are, and I'm not sure there much room for the variation that people want. With me, I don't like the air blowing in my face because my eyes are sensitive to that and it is very uncomfortable. I often use the bilevel setting for that reason once the interior gets cooled down.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Fan speeds seem OK to me. AS far as 'reprogramming' them, my Sierra had a circuit board on the fan motor which had resistors controlling each speed. Reprogramming would involve changing resistors in that case. Not sure about the Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

EcoCruzer said:


> Fan speeds seem OK to me. AS far as 'reprogramming' them, my Sierra had a circuit board on the fan motor which had resistors controlling each speed. Reprogramming would involve changing resistors in that case. Not sure about the Cruze.


They really annoy me on hot days. Our Camry blows enough air ON the bi-level setting to cool the whole car at fan setting 2 or 3 without it screaming at 4 - and it feels great. I like the air in my face.

Seems to me like most things in cars nowadays are controlled by software and they could just ramp up the speeds. That is, if it uses a variable resistor like my car from 1998 did. Cars with earlier climate control systems did have a preset resistor wire for each fan speed - just not sure what this one has.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I found the 4th speed annoying and loud when on dash vents only, but on bi level things quiet down somewhat - now I only use 4 on bi level. Probably cools or heats the car more evenly on bi level anyway.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

it would seem there is room for variation when level 2 & 3 are pretty much the same and can't be felt but 4 is like a twister or something.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My car has been doing this since I bought mine last year. I almost refuse to return to the dealer I bought from for a couple of reasons: 1 They avoid the issue and try and convince me it is normal 2)They are notorious for giving people the run around and when I take it in their techs are gone and they have inconvenient hours to take it in the morning just to get the run around.If I tell them there is a Service Bulletin, they get upset since I know somthing they don't so it does not exist. So I have learned to live with it. Don't like it but live with it!!!! There was another Chevy dealer that has since closed that had convenient morning hours for working people(They opened at 7 AM(enough time for me to get to work. The dealership close to me where I bought it has convenient hours for retired/non working people. They open at 7:30. Ergo I never take my car for service unless it is necessary. 




jblackburn said:


> Is there any way to re-program fan speeds on a 2012 Cruze? I feel like fan speeds 1 and 2 do nothing, 3 should be like 2, and 4 is ridiculous but the only way to really cool down my car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The Wolf Wagon said:


> I have also noticed this with mine. Does anybody know if they can, in fact, be reprogrammed? Stacy, any thoughts?




The Wolf Wagon,
If you feel that you are experiencing issues with your A/C I would suggest that you contact your local dealer and have them look into this for you. Your dealer will be able to let you know if there is an update available for your vehicle. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Patman said:


> My car has been doing this since I bought mine last year. I almost refuse to return to the dealer I bought from for a couple of reasons: 1 They avoid the issue and try and convince me it is normal 2)They are notorious for giving people the run around and when I take it in their techs are gone and they have inconvenient hours to take it in the morning just to get the run around.If I tell them there is a Service Bulletin, they get upset since I know somthing they don't so it does not exist. So I have learned to live with it. Don't like it but live with it!!!! There was another Chevy dealer that has since closed that had convenient morning hours for working people(They opened at 7 AM(enough time for me to get to work. The dealership close to me where I bought it has convenient hours for retired/non working people. They open at 7:30. Ergo I never take my car for service unless it is necessary.




Patman,
I would be happy to locate you a different dealer for you to work with if you are not happy with your current dealer. If you would like me to do so please send me a PM with your VIN and zip code. I would suggest that if you feel that you are having an issue with your A/C that you have a dealership look at this for you. I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I like the fan speeds the way they are, and I'm not sure there much room for the variation that people want. With me, I don't like the air blowing in my face because my eyes are sensitive to that and it is very uncomfortable. I often use the bilevel setting for that reason once the interior gets cooled down.


I have to agree. I dont find my problem with the fan speeds

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

